# Simplistic terrarium...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to do something more complex, but not right now. first of all I want to see what I need to get plants growing good inside a tank. I would love to do a wall like I have seen in other threads with an impressive water feature. But for now, I am going for very ordinary.

Sunstar doing something simple 

Okay, my pauldarium plan has bene put on hold as my 20 gallon has sort of been occupied by fry. Cesletial pearl danio fry, pleco fry and soon, betta fry.

I really want something larger, like BIG something I can plant and has lots of lights and water.

Baby Steps.


















ferns I am using









Brick stone for drainage, plastic tubs for a "pond" well somewhere to put my uber cool fogger ciddian sent me.










Simple...tacky and.. done

my small terrarium thing I had made fell over, so I had to take those plants out and move them to the new thing. Hope they take, especially my pineapple seedling 









Cid, I love your fog.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh thats cool what kind of ferns did you put in . That fogger is cool bet salamanders would love that.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Salamanders and Tree frogs would be right at home in there. i would not consider and reptiles though. But Very very nice, i would love to do something like that but i dont seem to find time.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the fogger would only be used early morning to basically water the tank and increase humidity. I've been reading hat geckos can enjoy such environments. I admit though, I would love a tree frog.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhhh sunstar :3 It looks really nice!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh ok thats good, i had a very very humid terrarium with a few brown and green anoles and one of them had eh respiratory infection because it was so humid. just have to watch it i guess . Also tree frogs are pretty sweet, not anything to handle though but nice to look at and watch when they eat. Only caution with gecko's i would say is they tend to drink water drops from the glass and leaves and dirt will be taken in also which can cause blockages in their intestines. If you really have alot of time in the day use a pipette to feed them water and tweezers to feed them the crickets/other insects to be safe. Hehe all the info is from experience btw .

Their is alot of misleading info on the net for lizards so be careful.

UV light is also essential for reptiles which are not nocturnal so they can produce and use calcium and vitamin-D properly. 

sry for the long post.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am hoping to get a decent plant growth on the tank before Ich goes in.


----------

